# SIP cards & residency



## monellar (May 15, 2016)

I am 63, in receipt of a UK Civil Service pension, I own a property and I have an NIE number. Just recently we were taken off the Padron as they stated we were only holiday residents, however we spend most of our time in Spain.
I have received various and confusing advise on obtaining a SIP card.
Do I need Residencia?
Is TAX resident sufficient??
Must I wait until I am 65 and in receipt of my UK Old Age Pension??
I currently have to return to the UK every three months to get a new supply of meds which is a total bind.
Can someone please advise, am I eligible for a SIP card yet and if so what must I do to get one.
I am in the Costa Blanca, Valencia region.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

monellar said:


> I am 63, in receipt of a UK Civil Service pension, I own a property and I have an NIE number. Just recently we were taken off the Padron as they stated we were only holiday residents, however we spend most of our time in Spain.
> I have received various and confusing advise on obtaining a SIP card.
> Do I need Residencia?
> Is TAX resident sufficient??
> ...


:welcome: I've moved your post to a thread of its own


You aren't eligible for a SIP card unless you are resident & it is being paid for, either by you working, buying in by way of the _convenio especial_, or by the UK picking up the bill - which they do for those who are in receipt of the state pension. 
Tax residency is immaterial - though if you spend more than half teh year here, you are indeed tax resident & should be doing tax returns in Spain.

Odd that if you spend more time in Spain than not that they removed you from the padrón!

I suspect it could be because you haven't registered as resident & are still 'resident' in the UK - as you must be, legally, to use the NHS as you do. 

If you are here 90 days at a time you need to register as resident - even more so if you spend more time here than in the UK.


Since you aren't yet in receipt of your UK state pension, in order to register as resident you will need to take health insurance. 

have a read MOVING TO SPAIN

HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

See also my post in the "New healthcare rules success story" thread


----------

